# Do Not Buy Amazon Alexa-Liberal POS



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Check out this video on the Amazon Alexa Device. What a liberal piece of Crap!

Do not allow your children around this thing!

https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/alexa-sjw-liberal/


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Not to worry, I would not have that piece of shit in here. 

Who know what slime bag is listening to everything being said in the entire home?

Yeah, the mikes are good enough today to pick up speech three rooms away clear range.

The old turn up the radio so you cant be overheard is long gone.

Nothing here to monitor sound or video, unless someone planted such devices. 

Nothing on my sniffer. 

They can eliminate everything extraneous they want to just like they did with SETI 30 years ago, DSP. 

NSA does it with cell calls that are bundled together, and they control header routing.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I saw that video when he posted it to YT. What a piece of garbage, and they think people should have these in their homes???


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Fifty years ago, people were worried about microphones in their TV. Now they ask an internet-connected device if their dog will eat spaghetti.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Check out this video on the Amazon Alexa Device. What a liberal piece of Crap!
> 
> Do not allow your children around this thing!
> 
> https://www.louderwithcrowder.com/alexa-sjw-liberal/


I shared this same video with Denton. Not sure what is up with Crowder or the device he was using but I tried the same questions with mine and got different responses than he did. Maybe Amazon saw the video and changed her responses? Not sure.

I asked it who Jesus was and it gave me a straight up and correct answer. All the questions I asked (same as Crowder) were correct and factual.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Sasquatch said:


> I shared this same video with Denton. Not sure what is up with Crowder or the device he was using but I tried the same questions with mine and got different responses than he did. Maybe Amazon saw the video and changed her responses? Not sure.
> 
> I asked it who Jesus was and it gave me a straight up and correct answer. All the questions I asked (same as Crowder) were correct and factual.


Ditto.

In fact...I played the video...Alexa responded to the questions from the video...I hit pause to listen to my machine's answer and lots of them were different from what the video's were.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Oh whew... So Alexa is OK, I was worried about the liberal device sending all my conversations to some warehouse in Utah.

*Rancher *


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

azrancher said:


> Oh whew... So Alexa is OK, I was worried about the liberal device sending all my conversations to some warehouse in Utah.
> 
> *Rancher *


I live alone so all my conversations are with myself. And we are pretty boring.


----------



## OSC (Oct 21, 2017)

Sasquatch said:


> I live alone so all my conversations are with myself. And we are pretty boring.


I talk to myself all the time&#8230;sometimes I need an expert opinion.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

When the power goes off a lot of sheep are going to be in big trouble.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Jeff Bezos is everywhere!.....


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

If I've lived all my life without going to an ATM, I figure I can manage my last years without some internet connected device listening to my every word.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hey @Mish,

Now you know what to get Slippy for Christmas.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Camel923 said:


> Hey @Mish,
> 
> Now you know what to get Slippy for Christmas.


:vs_mad:

Drats! Foiled again! :vs_mad:


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Hopefully we aren’t talking about the biggest heaviest dildo with next day air.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I thought the video was entertaining. Might be fun if you had one to play with after a dozen beers.

I sure would not let one of those things near any children.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

KUSA said:


> Hopefully we aren't talking about the *biggest heaviest dildo* with next day air.





Mad Trapper said:


> I thought the video was entertaining. *Might be fun if you had one to play with after a dozen beers.
> *
> I sure would not let one of those things near any children.


:vs_lol:


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

A video with the heaviest dildo use after a few beers?

Did I venture to a different website here


----------



## KUSA (Apr 21, 2016)

Slippy said:


> :vs_lol:


That reminds me of the movie "Me, Myself, and Irene" where Jim Carry has a split personality.



Spoiler


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> :vs_lol:


I should have seen that one coming Slipster, and clarified I was referring to your original post #1 and the Amazon Alexa, *not the Christmas present You'll be getting from Mish, next day air*


----------

